# No Power in my 97 nissan sentra



## mlothian (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I know that it shouldn't have alot of power but it just not have any at all.
I paid cash for this car off a used car lot just to drive back and forth to work. Was looking for a new car but just figured that I would do some work with this one and get a few more years out of it. Can anyone suggest why it has no power. I have had all up to date maintenance done on it. Thanks.


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

Well i have the same car, it has 121,000 miles and it started acting funny so i changed spark plugs and that was like woah hella lot better and then 1 day later i changed spark plug wires and it was alright but the car seemed to be more consistant then i changed the fuel filter cause i was only getting 200 miles on the tank and it did'nt help one bit and then i relized ive had the car for a good 35,000 and had never changed the air filter, drop in K & N Bam! who is driving the porche? After red lining a few times i felt so much better about my sentra  so try these in this order

Spark Plugs(like 15 bucks max)
Air Filter(not an intake just the pan filter)(K&N worked very nice for me 44.99)
Spark PLug wires/rotor/distr cap(69.99)
Fuel Filter(24.99)


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

good maintenance is the key as well. but if you have a noise from the passenger side, it could be, but not i'm not saying it is, just a possibility, that the chain tensioner is wearing down. this will give you intermittent loss of power due to the slack. there should be another thread here somewhere addressing that concern, but i'd start with the maintenance items first.


----------



## mlothian (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I have not tried these yet but will get on it. Changing the air filter and getting new spark plugs actually crossed my mind but just haven't done it yet. When I bought the car, it had no recorded history of maintenance with it so for all I know, these things have never been changed. Thanks again.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Also, get some brake fluid/tb cleaner and clean the IACV vavle and the TB... It helps smooth idel


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> Also, get some brake fluid/tb cleaner and clean the IACV vavle and the TB... It helps smooth idel


That would be your idle not idel.....lol
Oh and Steve, Your pictures are ready.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

My car just ticked 127k, had 79k when I bought her 3 years ago, and the only maintainence I'd done besides oil changes was the brakes. Last month I put in a new air filter, both belts, and a new clutch cable, and yesterday I put in plugs, wires, cap, rotor,O2sensor, oil, filter, PCV, and was going to put in the fuel filter I bought but couldn't get the lines off the old one. I didn't want to risk damaging them, so I'll wait till I get some new ones and just replace them as well. But man what a difference !!! I have been getting a rough idle intermitantly, the new parts have helped it, but it's still there, so I think tomorrow I'll try the IACV trick.


----------



## mlothian (Jan 30, 2006)

So let me ask this real quick. My nissan has right at 130K on it but I want to go ahead and do alot of work to it. I am ordering a body kit for it next week and then getting the whole thing repainted after that. I have heard that nissans can go forever. Is it worth it to do the work and fork out the money for it. I am going to do some enginge and exhaust work too.


----------



## marchofthepigs86 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have this problem as well. My car has over 200k miles and is a lot less powerful than when I had it a year ago. Used to top out the gears like a dumbass 1st gear to 20, 2nd to 40, 3rd to 60 and so on. Now I can only get to incriments of 10mph per gear before it's revving pretty high. Have replaced the sparkplugs already and it gets a good 400 miles on a full tank highway. Could it be the clutch going out?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

If you both do some basic tuning, you will be fine. Change the fuel filter, the plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor, flush the radiator, clean the IACV vavle and clean the TB, your car should perform better


----------

